
25 Tools I Use to Run and Grow My Freelance Business - gstovall
https://medium.com/@gsto/25-tools-i-use-to-run-grow-my-freelance-business-b72ad806859#.gby5kqhhd
======
tombrossman
Why the obfuscated referral links? I won't flag this because submitting your
own blog post with a list of hidden referral links is technically not against
the submission guidelines, but credibility is important when reading
recommendations from strangers. Hiding referral links behind redirects isn't
helping build credibility.

I checked the first link with a third-party link expander and saw the referral
code, then closed the tab without reading further.

------
Mendenhall
Thanks for posting this, It made me aware of a few things that may be helpful.

Oddly a program I love to use is Onenote, I find it so useful when taking
notes/saving links/files etc, and shares between pc and phone so I can access
it.

